# What Is Your Favorite Desert?



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

If I allow my sweet tooth to overpower me and enslave me,...

my favorite desert is a *chocolate milkshake,* using vanilla ice cream and LOTS of Hersey chocolate syrup.

I then put in some powdered malt, a cap full of vanilla extract, and a pinch of nutmeg and it is HEAVEN !!!!!

*Yuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmm !!!! :clap:clap:clap*
What is your favorite dessert? 
(Hopefully something with a *ton* of sugar and at least 2000 calories !)

*MULTIPLE ANSWERS ARE ALLOWED

Oops !
Desert = Dessert
LOL.
*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Sahara


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Can't choose one D:

Cheesecake
Cookies
Doughnuts
Milkshake

They all belong on my full course menu


----------



## Seethergirl (May 11, 2014)

Strawberry Shortcake!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

The Mojave Desert. Check your spelling.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Cake and white chocolate


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Just stuff sugar in my mouth and I'll be happy. Anything with chocolate preferably.

Cake... German chocolate cake... the cake is not a lie...










Oh, um... the Atacama.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Chocolate Mousse.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cheesecake, frozen yogurt and cookie cake


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh I come from a land, from a faraway place 
Where the caravan camels roam 
Where they cut off your ear 
If they don't like your face 
It's barbaric, but hey, it's home 

When the wind's from the east 
And the sun's from the west 
And the sand in the glass is right 
Come on down 
Stop on by 
Hop a carpet and fly 
To another Arabian night 

Arabian nights 
Like Arabian days 
More often than not 
Are hotter than hot 
In a lotta good ways 

Arabian nights 
'Neath Arabian moons 
A fool off his guard 
Could fall and fall hard 
Out there on the dunes


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Ice cream Ice cream Ice cream Ice cream Ice cream


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

The tiramisu desert. And the creme brulee. Fancy shmancy european ones.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheesecake is the best, though I'm too lazy to make it.

http://www.number-2-pencil.com/2012/03/06/chocolate-chip-cookie-in-cup/

This is what I usually do when I want something sweet. It's really quick and easy, and tastes better than most baked cookies I've had.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't like cheesecake


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I looooooooove cheesecake. :b

Btw, desert is the wrong spelling, the sweet meal thing... is dessert.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> The tiramisu desert. And the creme brulee. Fancy shmancy european ones.


They MUST be good !
I can't even pronounce them ! 
LOL.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Chocolate Anythinig*

*For me,

it is Chocolate __________________________ ( Fill in the Blank ) !*
:boogie:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Desert Race Update*

*Cheesecake and Ice Cream are neck and neck in the favorite desert race !
*
Cheesecake = 11
Ice Cream = 10

*Come onnnnnnnnnnnnn Ice Cream *( Chocolate of course - LOL ) :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

No mention of crepes? Creme brulee? Ile flottante? Fondant au chocolat? Waffles? Royal?

I'm too French for this thread


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Ice cream I guess.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> No mention of crepes? Creme brulee? Ile flottante? Fondant au chocolat? Waffles? Royal?
> 
> I'm too French for this thread


*LOL.*
Oh man !
*
My mouth is drooling in anticipation of consuming those delicious unpronounceables !!!
*


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

nubly said:


> Ice cream I guess.


Chocolate of course !
(LOL. told you I am a chocolate addict)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> No mention of crepes? Creme brulee? Ile flottante? Fondant au chocolat? Waffles? Royal?
> 
> I'm too French for this thread


What's a Royal?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably brownie-related (or chocolate cake).

If you're in Southern Ontario, you might know a restaurant chain called Turtle Jack's... They have this dessert called the 'Skor Brownie Obsession'. That probably tops my list.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> No mention of crepes? Creme brulee? Ile flottante? Fondant au chocolat? Waffles? Royal?
> 
> I'm too French for this thread


You've reminded me of delicious beignets, plucked from the legendary Beignet Bush! *Toriko Voice*

-inside joke


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Moon icecream...<3


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Pies are definitely my favorite. Ice cream is also close sometimes, but I have to be in a certain mood for it (i.e. it needs to be hot outside). Oddly enough, I hate cake and I've never really been sure why. I love brownies though. They'd be up there on the favorites too.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

I always get called a granny for this but I freaking LOVE pecan pie @[email protected]










Then again, I had to fight the urge to check off almost everything on the poll anyway xD

I think I have a problem...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Ohmegosh! You had the response I was thinking before I even clicked on your thread.  Anything chocolate! YES!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> The Mojave Desert. Check your spelling.


 Someone once told me a good way to remember the spelling is that you'd only want one desert. You'd want two desserts. It's kind of silly but it worked.


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

Negev desert


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

Anything with chocolate! :clap


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

There's something special about donuts with sprinkles. Maybe it's all the colors and shapes as well as the taste.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Yummmmmm !*



Just Lurking said:


> Probably brownie-related (or chocolate cake).
> 
> If you're in Southern Ontario, you might know a restaurant chain called Turtle Jack's... They have this dessert called the 'Skor Brownie Obsession'. That probably tops my list.


*Oh my my my my !!!!
THAT looks positively ADDICTING !!!
I am going to move to Ontario !!!*


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Wild !*



Cronos said:


> Blue Moon icecream...<3


Neat!
Never seen blue ice cream.
What does it taste like?
Blueberries?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Someone once told me a good way to remember the spelling is that you'd only want one desert. You'd want two desserts. It's kind of silly but it worked.


THANKS !
I forget to add the "S" and then I went back and corrected it.
College educated idiot.
LOL.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Agreed !*



sarafinanickelbocker said:


> ohmegosh! You had the response i was thinking before i even clicked on your thread.  anything chocolate! Yes!


forget everything else -- *just chocolate !!!*
Yessssssssss !!!!


----------



## serenity93 (May 16, 2014)

Pavlova!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Pavlova and Baked Alaska.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

serenity93 said:


> Pavlova!


 Sounds Russian.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

The cake is a lie!!


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I had waffles the other day, for the first time in like a decade. Can't forget about waffles.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Waffles Rule !*



Robot the Human said:


> I had waffles the other day, for the first time in like a decade. Can't forget about waffles.


Indeed !
*Hey everyone !*

*Eat Waffles !!!*
LOL.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Dessert Race Scores Update*

And now,
*the delicious desserts in the lead, 
are.....*

Cheesecake = *12*
Ice Cream = *11*
Doughnuts = *11*

*Place Your Bets !!!!*


----------

